# HEUTE: Sarah Connor Konzert - Late Night Berlin Music Special



## Mia.Alice.Connor (8 Juni 2021)

Ihr Lieben,

heute wird das Late Night Berlin Music Special mit Sarah Connor ausgestrahlt um 22:50 auf ProSieben!

Das wäre so toll, wenn das jemand aufnehmen könnte! love2

Liebe Grüße
Mia


----------

